# Aging cedar planks?



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Do any of you have a method of aging cedar planks? Finding aged cedar fence planks can be a trick sometimes, but surely there is a method of giving new fence planks that aged cedar look. I was considering mixing a light bleach solution and spray the boards, then put them in the sun a few days? Any other suggestions? Thanks,

Dook


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Steel wool dissolved in a vinegar solution will do the job:


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Oyster Dog said:


> Steel wool dissolved in a vinegar solution will do the job:


I have used this method several times and it works great. Do a test piece first because this solution can sometimes turn the wood jet black. If you cut the solution with water, you can control how dark it turns. It takes a little playing to get the desired grey.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------

